# Italian String Bean Stew



## Andy M. (May 11, 2011)

I  hope you like it.

I also add white wine and a splash of broth to manage the thickness of the sauce.

Here's the whole thing so I don't miss anything:

*Italian String Bean Stew*

    2 Tb            Olive Oil
1 Lb            Stew Beef, small cubes
  1 Ea            Onion, minced
  2 Cl            Garlic, minced
  14 Oz            Canned Tomato
  [FONT=PC&#47749]⅓[/FONT] C            White Wine
½ Tb            Oregano, dry
  1 Tb            Basil, dry
TT            S&P
Beef or Chicken Broth
  1 Lb            String Beans

Heat the oil in a 3-quart saucepan and brown the beef in batches.  Remove to a plate.

  Add more oil if needed and sweat the onion and garlic.

  Add the meat and accumulated juices, the tomato, wine and seasonings. Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.  Simmer, covered for 1-1[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] hours until the meat is tender.

Add a splash of broth to thin the sauce if needed.

  Add the string beans and simmer until the beans are cooked to the desired level of doneness.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 11, 2011)

That sounds interesting Andy.....Think I'll give it whirl sometime soon.....


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2011)

> 1 Ea            Onion, minced


 One onion?

Looks good Andy, and I love fresh green beans.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> One onion?
> 
> Looks good Andy, and I love fresh green beans.




Does that seem like too much, too little or something else???


----------



## justplainbill (May 11, 2011)

Looks good Ande.  Us  Yankee po boys make do with a string bean and potato salad which has the same ingredients except it uses some vinegar, more olive oil, no tomatoes and no beef and is eaten warm or at room temp.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Looks good Ande.  Us  Yankee po boys make do with a string bean and potato salad which has the same ingredients except it uses some vinegar, more olive oil, no tomatoes and no beef and is eaten warm or at room temp.




WOW that sounds almost identical to my recipe!!

Being a Red Sox fan, I don't like to refer to myself as a yankee but I'm definitely a lifelong northerner.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2011)

I'm in. I think I'll give this a whirl soon with some bison chuck I have.
Just to clarify, you _don't_ dredge the beef in seasoned flour? I know I didn't read it. I just want to make sure it's not a given, since it's stew.


----------



## justplainbill (May 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> WOW that sounds almost identical to my recipe!!
> 
> Being a Red Sox fan, I don't like to refer to myself as a yankee but I'm definitely a lifelong northerner.


Sorry I mixed up Ande with Andy; but it must be my Genovese heritage.  Sure miss Dairy Fresh of Boston.  IMHO, Yankee is spelled with a capital Y, unless you're a Reb. (with an attitude)


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2011)

I thought Yankee had a dollar sign in there somewhere, as in Yankee$


----------



## justplainbill (May 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I thought Yankee had a dollar sign in there somewhere, as in Yankee$


Pittsburgh ( part of NW PA?) is the place where my Grandfather's fraternal organization is headquartered.  He and I were among the losers who thought one stone mason was  worth 10 baseball players.  Guess we sure were wrong.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Andy. I have some stew meat in the freezer that I want to use, but have not been inspired. This recipe changes that.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Does that seem like too much, too little or something else???



One onion sounds right to me, Andy. It was "1 Ea            Onion, minced" that threw me.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> One onion sounds right to me, Andy. It was "1 Ea            Onion, minced" that threw me.



I try to have unit of measure for each ingredient in my recipes.  So aside from the usual C, Tb, tsp, it's Cl for clove, Ea for each, etc.  I also use TT with the salt and pepper line to indicate 'to taste'.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

This is what mine looked like... with a little more meat and a little less green beans 

It was pretty tasty. It reminded me of Gulyas, but without the paprika. I'll be making this again.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2011)

Glad you liked it.  Try it with paprika next time and call it guylas (or goulash).

I have made it with cumin in place of basil and oregano for a more near eastern flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2011)

I made a variation of this the other day using okra in place of the string beans, lamb stew meat in place of the beef and replacing the basil and oregano with some cumin.  

I think we like it better than the original.


----------

